# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική φοβία, χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση...

## move-on

Καλησπέρα!!!
Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος εδώ...
Σας διαβαζω αρκετό καιρό τωρα.!
Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι η κοινωνική φοβία, χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση.. και ίσως και κατάθλιψη για όλα αυτά!
Απλά δεν ξέρω πως να βοηθηθώ... δεν μπορώ να αισθάνομαι έτσι άλλο.. κόβει την ζωή μου! 
Είμαι άνεργη, άφραγκη.. και με φόβο να πιάσω δουλειά! 
Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτα έχουν τις αιτίες τους, πράγμα που με σκέψη τις εχω βρει!!!
Σε ψυχολόγο δεν εχω παει.. λόγω χρημάτων!
τι μπορω να κανω;;;;; πρεπει να πάρω φάρμακα;
αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας πω και τα συμπτώματα μου! Πάντως νιώθω ότι δεν έχω τη δύναμη να κάνω τίποτα! Ότι δεν αξίζει να προσπαθώ, γιατι ό,τι και να κάνω θ'απογοητευτώ.....

----------


## ioannis2

την κοινωνική φοβία θα τη νικήσεις μεσα στην κοινωνία και όχι μακριά απ αυτήν. Το ζήτημα είναι να υπερβείς τις ψυχικές σου αντιστάσεις, εκεί που αυτές σε απωθούν να πας να βάζεις τα δυνατά σου και να πηγαίνεις, εκεί που σε απωθούν να μιλήσεις να ανοίγεις το στώμα και να μιλάς. Έτσι εξοικειώνεσαι, και κάθε φορά το κάνεις όλο και πιο εύκολα και ανεβαίνει και η αυτοεκτίμηση σου που τα κατάφερες και που η αντίδραση των άλλων ήταν πολύ καλύτερη απ ότι νόμιζες. και σε ψυχολόγο να πας σ αυτή τη μέθοδο τελικά θα καταλήξετε με τον ενα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

ελπίζω λίγο να βοήθησα και επενδύω στην καλή διάθεση που σε φέρνει εδώ.

----------


## move-on

Έχω όρεξη και διάθεση να απαλλαγώ απ' όλα αυτά! αλλά δεν ξέρω αν φτάνει μόνο αυτό. Κάνω καποια μικρά βήματα! Αλλά συμβαίνει κάτι και απογοητεύομαι πιο πολυ μετά!
Μου προτείνουν δουλειά και δεν πάω γιατί ζούμε σε μικρή κοινωνία και είμαστε όλοι γνωστοί... φοβάμαι ότι θα γελοιοποιηθώ.. ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω και μετά θα με σχολιάζουν(κοροιδευουν)
Ότι κάνω, το κάνω μόνο οταν νιώθω ασφάλεια... και να ξέρω ότι μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να την κάνω.. όταν φτάσω σε σημείο να μην μπορώ!
Δεν διεκδικώ τα δικαιώματά μου και συνεχώς με εκμεταλλεύονται.. 
πιστεύω ότι πάντα πρέπει να δίνω στους άλλους
Πιστεύω οτι δεν έχω δυνατότητες, δεν υποστηρίζω την άποψη μου!
νομίζω ότι οι άλλοι με βλέπουν και με κριτικάρουν.. και ακόμα και αν προσπαθω.. νομίζω το καταλαβαίνουν.
Δυστυχώς στήριξη από την οικογενειά μου δεν έχω.. Να με βοηθήσουν, να πιστέψουν σε μένα ότι μπορώ.. αλλά μάλλον ζητάω πολλά! Οι λόγοι που αισθάνομαι έτσι, είναι οικογενειακοί.. ποτε δεν με στήριξαν.. τα λάθη μου ήταν γι αυτούς εγκλήματα! δεν έκανα ποτε τιποτα σωστό, αυτά οι γονείς μου.. η αδελφή μου ήταν και είναι πάντα υπερπροστατευτική και προσπαθεί να καθοδηγεί την ζωή μου!
Σήμερα μ΄εχει πάρει από κατω.. είμαι απογοητευμένη..
αλλές μέρες είμαι αισιόδοξη ότι θα τα καταφέρω... κάνω κάποια βήματα... ένας κύκλος...μ'έχει κουράσει πολυ!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Η οικογενεια σου γνωριζει για το προβλημα που εχεις;

Δουλευες παλαιοτερα;

----------


## move-on

Η μητέρα μου το ξέρει! Της το έχω πεί αρκετές φορές! Αλλά δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Ο πατέρας μου έχει το πρώτο λόγο πάντα, και από ψυχολογία δεν καταλαβαίνει!
Η πρώτη μου δουλειά ήταν σ'ένα λογιστικό γραφείο.. από την πρωτη μέρα δεν ήθελα να ξαναπάω.! αλλά ο πατέρας μου δεν με αφησε να φύγω για να μην εκτεθεί και τα σχετικά!
έτσι έμεινα εκεί 1 χρόνο.... και μετά εφυγα.. αυτό ήταν τρομερό λάθος σύμφωνα με τον πατερα μου... και μετά από αυτό όλο με μείωνε και όλο έλεγε οτι δεν έχω δυνατότητες γιατι δεν τα "καταφερα" εκεί.( ήμουν καλη στη δουλεια μου.. και αυτος μου είχε ξαναζητήσει να παώ!)Γενικότερα ότι έιμαι άχρηστη! Έτσι δεν δούλεψα για 6 χρόνια.. όσες δουλειες μου πρότειναν τις απέρριπτα όλες. Βρέθηκε μία δουλεια σερβιτόρας για 2 μήνες και πήγα και αυτό γιατί είμαστε φίλες με την αφεντικίνα μου και επειδη θα σταματούσα σε 2 μηνες.. Μετά δούλεψα σε ένα DVD club για 3 χρόνια πάλι για την ίδια οικογένεια. Αλλά τώρα έκλεισε και έμεινα άνεργη.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Παντως εκανες 2 δουλειες που εχει να κανει με κοσμο. Αφου βλεπεις οτι τα καταφερνεις με τον κοσμο δεν εχεις και τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα. 

Ασφαλεια απο ΙΚΑ η ΟΓΑ δεν εχεις για να πας σε ψυχολογο;Δεν ξερω εαν το καλυπτουν αυτα τα ταμεια

----------


## move-on

Δεν ήμουν καν ασφαλισμένη. Δεν έχω πληρωθεί για το τελευταίο διάστημα και έτσι δεν έχω τίποτα!
Ναι έχει να κάνει με κόσμο..και δειλά δειλά μιλούσα!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Δειλα δειλα αλλα τα καταφερνες. Μηπως απλα εισαι ντροπαλη;;

----------


## move-on

Μακάρι να ήμουν!!! Είναι αυτό που λέμε ένιωθα "ασφάλεια".

----------


## chr1986

Θέλει πολύ δουλειά με τον εαυτό μας αυτό το πράγμα και συνεχή προσπάθεια.. Ποτέ μου δεν είχα αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση.. Μία ζωή ο πατέρας μου θεωρεί πως όλα τα κάνω λάθος, δε μιλάω σωστά, δε στέκομαι σωστά, δε γελάω σωστά, δεν τα καταφέρνω σε τίποτα, ένα μπάζο είμαι κοινώς για εκείνον.. Ό,τι έχω καταφέρει στη ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα το έκανα από πείσμα να του αποδείξω το αντίθετο, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα και κατέρρευσα. Ό,τι και να έκανα πάντα θα έβρισκε κάτι άλλο που δεν είχα κάνει.. Σιγά σιγά απομονώθηκα, στέρεψε και το πείσμα μου και πίστεψα τελικά στην ιστοριούλα του ότι δεν είμαι ικανή για τίποτα. Τώρα παλεύω να βγω από όλο αυτό και πίστεψέ με, είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Πέρα από ότι χρειάζεται δουλειά με κάποιον ειδικό, νομίζω ότι βοηθάει και το να ρισκάρεις κάπως, να ζεις δλδ, να προσπαθείς να κάνεις αυτό που σε φοβίζει μπας και ο φόβος μειωθεί.. Το σημαντικό για μένα είναι να μη σταματάς.. Εάν χαλαρώσεις λίγο από αυτήν την προσπάθεια ξεκινάς μετά πάλι από το μηδέν..

----------


## move-on

Έτσι είναι! Νομίζω κάπως έτσι έγινε και με μένα! Δυστυχώς!!! Φυσικά και θέλει πολύ αγώνα.. και συνεχής προσπάθεια!!! Εγώ δυστυχώς κάνω ένα βήμα και μετά αλλα 3 πίσω...
Πρέπει να σε στηρίξουν και οι φίλοι σου... ένας ειδικός θα σε βοηθησει..... αλλά πόσα λεφτά θα ξοδεψεις; μέχρι να τα ξεπεράσεις όλα;; έτσι και αλλιώς η προσπάθεια είναι δικια σου...
Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστούν... να νιώθεις καλυτερα... και να ανεβαίνεις ψυχολογικά! Προσωπικα όταν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω τις φοβίες μου... δυστυχως γυρίζω από την άλλη και φευγω... ή αν πλησιάσω και συνειδητοποιήσω τι κανω... πάλι γυρίζω και φεύγω....

----------


## elirene

στον δημο μ παντως το χω ψα3ει υπαρχει ψυχολογος, κοινωνικος λειτουργος, ψυχιατρος κ ολοι οι γιατροι κ πας τσαμπε με ραντεβου πιστευω το ιδιο συμβαινει κ στους αλλους δημους μην το αφηνεις γτ χανεις χρονο απτη ζωη σου..
και γτ απορριπτεις δουλειες?αλλοι ψαχνουν ψαχνουν κ συ απορριπτεις?μεγα λαθος ακομα κ αν κανεις υπερπροσπαθεια πρεπει να επιμενεις δεν ειναι ευκολα τα πραγματα εκει ε3ς με μπαμπα κ μαμα για προστασια..βγες απτο κλουβι βρες ειδικο μπορεις κ τσαμπα κ αρχισε βημα βημα να προχωρας..

----------


## move-on

Είχε ένα ψυχολόγο στο δήμο μας αλλά τον έδιωξαν... έληξε η συμβασή του και δεν την ανανέωσαν! Κάνουν αγώνα να τον ξαναφέρουν αλλά ακόμα κανένα αποτέλεσμα!
όσο για την δουλειά έχεις δίκαιο.. και εγώ θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου και κλαίω.. Δεν είναι ότι της απορρίπτω αμέσως... αρχίζουν οι σκέψεις, ο φόβος, οτι δεν θα τα καταφέρω και μετα τις απορρίπτω και ησυχάζω. Μην φανταστείς ότι δέχομαι συχνά προτάσεις... ή ότι αυτές που δέχομαι είναι και οι καλύτερες.

----------


## elirene

ωραια δεν εχει στο δημο σ ψαξε στον διπλανο δημο εμενα απλα με ρωτανε μενεις σετον δημο μας λεω ναι τελειςνει η υποθεση

----------


## move-on

Μένω σε νησί.. άρα έχουμε ένα δήμο!!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Εχω μια απορια. Μεσα απο το φορουμ αυτο εχω δει οτι η κοινωνικη φοβια χτυπα μονο γυναικες. Ισχυει αυτο η απλα ετσυχε;

----------


## move-on

Ίσως επειδή είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητες!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μπα δεν νομίζω. Δεν είναι θέμα φύλου. Είχα έναν συμμαθητή στο γυμνάσιο υπέρμετρα ντροπαλό και φοβισμένο και σ' αυτό ευθύνονταν καθαρά η οικογένεια του που δεν τον άφηνε να το κουνήσει ρούπι.


Πρώτα απ' όλα εγώ συνιστώ να μην βγάζεις μόνη σου διαγνώσεις. Από τα όσα έχεις πει μέχρι τώρα εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι είσαι απλά ντροπαλή.


Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν κοινωνική φοβία δεν είναι απλώς ντροπαλοί. Υποφέρουν πραγματικά όταν βρίσκονται ανάμεσα σε κόσμο και πρέπει να μιλήσουν για να τους γνωρίσουν καλύτερα οι άλλοι. Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Άλλο η ντροπαλότητα άλλο η κοινωνική φοβία που είναι ασθένεια.

----------


## move-on

Δεν ξέρω τι έχω.. αν έχω κοινωνική φοβία ή απλά είμαι ντροπαλή! Ίσως να έχεις και δίκαιο!
Δεν ξέρω ίσως να είμαι φοβισμένη... και απλά να πρεπει να γίνω πιο δυναμική! Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω!

----------


## retroG

move-on ΔΕΝ καταφερα να διαβασω ολα τα ποστς σου αλλα κ εγω απο αγχος κ κοινονικη φοβια πασχω..τωρα σε μικροτερο βαθμο βεβαια..παλιοτερα ομως αστα να πανε..απο τα 13 μου μπορω να σου πω...καταθλιψη ειχα σε μικρο βαθμο αλλα την καταπολεμισα...καποια περιοδο επερνα χαπια (σεροξατ κ κατι αλλα-ουτε θυμαμαι ονοματα...) γενικα δεν ειμαι ουτε υπερ ουτα κατα των φαρμακων.....

θα σου προτεινα εναν/μια ψυχολογο..σε πρωτη φαση.....επισης κ το γκρουπ θεραπι βοηθαει σε περιοπτωσεις κοινονικης φοβιας , αλλα αυτο καλυτερα να το αποφασισει ο/η ψυχολογος σου..αν δηλαδη θα σε βοηθισει στην στην παρούσα φάση.

καλη σου δυναμη, και φυσικα (ακουγετε κλισε , το ξερω) δεν εισαι μονη σου  :Smile: 


Γιωργος

----------


## move-on

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! καλή δύναμη και σε σένα!!!
Με παρηγορεί που και άλλοι αισθάνονται όπως και εγώ! Δεν με ευχαριστεί και μακάρι κανείς μας να μην είχε αυτα τα πράγματα!
Προς το παρόν θα κάνω μικρά βήματα μόνη μου.. να μάθω να είμαι θαρραλέα για αρχή και μόνο θετικές σκέψεις!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Θα ήθελες να μου πεις ορισμένα παραδείγματα από την καθημερινότητα σου ώστε να καταλάβω τι σου συμβαίνει μήπως και σε βοηθήσω;

----------


## retroG

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! καλή δύναμη και σε σένα!!!
> Με παρηγορεί που και άλλοι αισθάνονται όπως και εγώ! Δεν με ευχαριστεί και μακάρι κανείς μας να μην είχε αυτα τα πράγματα!
> Προς το παρόν θα κάνω μικρά βήματα μόνη μου.. να μάθω να είμαι θαρραλέα για αρχή και μόνο θετικές σκέψεις!!


το ξερω..και ωρες βρες ολοι νιωθουμε οτι ειμαστε μονοι μασ με τα προβληματα μας...κ εμενα με πηρε αρκετα χρονια να διαπιστοσς οτι τελικα και αλλοι υποφερουν απο τα ιδια..μερικες φορες χειροτερα..αλλες φορεσ οχι τοσο..αλλα πανω κατω ολοι μασ κουβαλαμε τον δικο μας σταυρο...

ολα θα γινουν...συντομα θα νιωσεις καλυτερα...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Όταν ήσουν μικρή ποια ήταν η σχέση με τους γονείς σου; Οι γονείς σου τι χαρακτήρες είναι;

----------


## chr1986

Το θέμα των χρημάτων με απασχολεί και εμένα, και μάλιστα πολύ. Αν δεις και παλιότερα posts μου, συχνά - πυκνά το αναφέρω. Είναι μανίκι, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Πέρα από τη μαυρίλα που νιώθω και που με γεμίζει ενοχές κατά καιρούς το ζήτημα αυτό έχω καταλήξει στο εξής: ας γίνω εγώ καλά και χαλάλι τα χρήματα, ειλικρινά. Το μαρτύριο που έζησα και ζω σε μικρότερο βαθμό τώρα δε συγκρίνεται ούτε υπολογίζεται με όλα τα χρήματα του κόσμου. Ας πάρει και χρόνο, δε με νοιάζει πια. Προτιμώ 10 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας, παρά 50 χρόνια (ή όσο ζήσω τέλοσπάντων) δυστυχισμένη. Και πολύ άργησα να ξεκινήσω να σου πω.. Έχεις δίκιο, η προσπάθεια είναι καθαρά δική μας, αλλά χρειάζεται κάποιος που να ξέρει να μας δείξει το δρόμο, να μας φωτίσει κάποια σκοτεινά σημεία.. Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσως προσπαθούμε με το λάθος τρόπο? Ίσως γι'αυτό δεν ξεμπερδεύουμε από το πρόβλημα. Εκεί ακριβώς χρειάζεται ο ειδικός. Οι φίλοι καλοί είναι, προσωπικά είμαι τυχερή σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Θα πουν μία καλή κουβέντα, θα σε κάνουν να ξεχαστείς για λίγο. Όμως αν δεν το έχουν περάσει, δε μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν ακριβώς. Και να σε καταλάβουν, δε μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν όσο χρειάζεσαι.. Ο γολγοθάς είναι δικός μας και έχουμε το δικαίωμα της επιλογής να τον αντιμετωπίσουμε όπως κρίνει ο καθένας μας..

----------


## move-on

Είναι ο σταυρός που κουβαλάει ο καθένας! Δεν θα το σηκώσει κανείς για μας!! ο αγώνας είναι δικός μας! 
Ελεγα να κανω μια προσπάθεια μόνη μου γιατί δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να πάω σε κάποιο ψυχολόγο τώρα! 
Όσο για τους φίλους, πρέπει να είσαι πολύ επιφυλακτική σε ποιους θα μιλήσεις και θα εμπιστευτείς! Δεν θέλουν πάντα όλοι το καλο μας!

Αυτό που με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ είναι ο πνευματικός μου πατέρας (εξομολόγος), με έχει βοηθήσει να δω τις αδυναμίες μου και τις αιτίες όλο αυτών που νιώθω.
Με καθοδηγεί και πιστεύει ότι μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω με αρκετή προσπάθεια και δουλευουμε σε αυτό τωρα. Δεν έχει αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο ψυχολόγου απλα αν δεν κάνω την προσπάθεια εγώ σε όσους ψυχολόγους και να παώ δεν θα με βοηθήσουν!


η σχέση με τους γονείς μου είναι καλή! Με τον πατέρα μου θα έλεγα καλή-αδιάφορη κυρίως, αλλά όχι κακή, απλα όποτε μπορεί να με μειώσει θα το κάνει. Είναι λιγάκι αυστηρός στις απόψεις του(είμασταν ελευθερες γενικότερα και όχι περιορισμένες)
με την μητέρα μου έχουμε άριστες σχέσεις. Κανουμε καλή παρεά.. φίλη που λέμε!

----------


## msor

> Έχω όρεξη και διάθεση να απαλλαγώ απ' όλα αυτά! αλλά δεν ξέρω αν φτάνει μόνο αυτό. Κάνω καποια μικρά βήματα! Αλλά συμβαίνει κάτι και απογοητεύομαι πιο πολυ μετά!
> Μου προτείνουν δουλειά και δεν πάω γιατί ζούμε σε μικρή κοινωνία και είμαστε όλοι γνωστοί... φοβάμαι ότι θα γελοιοποιηθώ.. ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω και μετά θα με σχολιάζουν(κοροιδευουν)
> Ότι κάνω, το κάνω μόνο οταν νιώθω ασφάλεια... και να ξέρω ότι μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να την κάνω.. όταν φτάσω σε σημείο να μην μπορώ!
> Δεν διεκδικώ τα δικαιώματά μου και συνεχώς με εκμεταλλεύονται.. 
> πιστεύω ότι πάντα πρέπει να δίνω στους άλλους
> Πιστεύω οτι δεν έχω δυνατότητες, δεν υποστηρίζω την άποψη μου!
> νομίζω ότι οι άλλοι με βλέπουν και με κριτικάρουν.. και ακόμα και αν προσπαθω.. νομίζω το καταλαβαίνουν.
> Δυστυχώς στήριξη από την οικογενειά μου δεν έχω.. Να με βοηθήσουν, να πιστέψουν σε μένα ότι μπορώ.. αλλά μάλλον ζητάω πολλά! Οι λόγοι που αισθάνομαι έτσι, είναι οικογενειακοί.. ποτε δεν με στήριξαν.. τα λάθη μου ήταν γι αυτούς εγκλήματα! δεν έκανα ποτε τιποτα σωστό, αυτά οι γονείς μου.. η αδελφή μου ήταν και είναι πάντα υπερπροστατευτική και προσπαθεί να καθοδηγεί την ζωή μου!
> Σήμερα μ΄εχει πάρει από κατω.. είμαι απογοητευμένη..
> αλλές μέρες είμαι αισιόδοξη ότι θα τα καταφέρω... κάνω κάποια βήματα... ένας κύκλος...μ'έχει κουράσει πολυ!


move on, φαινεται πως εχει δεχτει πολυ αποδοκιμασια απο την οικογενεια σου και μονο καλο δεν σου εχει κανει.. ξερεις υπαρχει μια λεπτη γραμμη σχετικα με το αν "πρεπει" να προσπαθησεις να παρεις απο τους γονεις σου την αποδοχη που δεν σου εδειξαν οταν επρεπε η αν δεν εχει νοημα.. Δεν καταδικαζω τους ανθρωπους γενικα, και με βαση οσα γραφεις και ΜΟΝΟ, νομιζω πως στην δικη σου περιπτωση ειναι ματαιο να ψαξεις να βρεις αποδοχη απο τον πατερα σου κυριως. ειναι πολυ ασχημο που η σχεση σου με τον 1ο αντρα της ζωης σου δεν πηγε τοσο καλα, ομως πιστεψε με μπορεις να αναπτυξεις μηχανισμους καινουργιους για να το αντιμετωπισεις και να προχωρησεις λιγο παρακατω. Δεν πιστευω πως "ξεπερνιουνται" ολα ειδικα τα οικογενειακα αλλα πιστευω πως μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε ακομα και μετα απο συνεχεις καταιγιδες..επισης να σου προτεινω κατι? βρες δουλεια και φυγε απο το σπιτι σου και ελα αθηνα.. νομιζω πως θα βρεις τον ευατο σου..

----------


## move-on

Ναι έχεις δίκαιο! Πρέπει να βρω δουλειά και να φύγω σιγά σιγά! Δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβω Αθήνα! Μπορώ απλά να μετακομίσω στη πόλη! 20 λεπτά μακρια. Που αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα είναι μεγάλο βήμα για μένα! 
Πλέον δεν με νοιάζει τη άποψη έχει και τι πιστεύει για μένα. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω να του αποδείξω τίποτα! Ξέρω τι άνθρωπος είμαι και τι δυνατότητες έχω. Μπορώ να πώ ότι ανακαλύπτω τον εαυτό μου! Ξέρω τις αδυναμίες μου! Ο πατέρας μου δεν θα αλλάξει...αλλά μπορώ να αλλάξω εγω και αυτό θα προσπαθησω να κανω(( σήμερα είμαι αισιόδοξη  :Smile:  )) Ελπίζω να τα καταφερω. Προσπαθω να μετατρεψω αυτό το θυμό που έχω σε δύναμισμό και πίστη.

----------


## msor

> Ναι έχεις δίκαιο! Πρέπει να βρω δουλειά και να φύγω σιγά σιγά! Δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβω Αθήνα! Μπορώ απλά να μετακομίσω στη πόλη! 20 λεπτά μακρια. Που αν το καταφέρω αυτό θα είναι μεγάλο βήμα για μένα! 
> Πλέον δεν με νοιάζει τη άποψη έχει και τι πιστεύει για μένα. Ειλικρινά δεν έχω να του αποδείξω τίποτα! Ξέρω τι άνθρωπος είμαι και τι δυνατότητες έχω. Μπορώ να πώ ότι ανακαλύπτω τον εαυτό μου! Ξέρω τις αδυναμίες μου! Ο πατέρας μου δεν θα αλλάξει...αλλά μπορώ να αλλάξω εγω και αυτό θα προσπαθησω να κανω(( σήμερα είμαι αισιόδοξη  )) Ελπίζω να τα καταφερω. Προσπαθω να μετατρεψω αυτό το θυμό που έχω σε δύναμισμό και πίστη.


Αφου αναγνωριζεις οτι εχεις θυμο μεσα σου, τοτε περα απο το να προχωρησεις πρεπει να βρεις εναν "υγιη" τροπο για να εκτονωσεις τον θυμο που εχεις μεσα σου..Ο χρονιος και συσσωρευμενος θυμος μπορει να γινει επικδυνος.. να σε ρωτησω κατι? αν εκανες μια συζητηση με τον πατερα σου ετσι ωστε οχι λογικα αλλα συναισθηματικα να καταλαβαινε τι σου εχει προκαλεσει (πχ με το να ξεσπασεις που λογικα θα γινει αν ανοιχτει τετοια συζητηση) πως πιστευεις πως θα ηταν? σου προτεινω να το σκεφτεις, θα ειναι πολυ καλο για σενα..

----------


## move-on

Είχαμε κατά καιρούς κάποιες συζητήσεις και έχω ξεσπάσει αρκετές φορές αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει. Του έχω πεί καποια πραγματα αλλά από ψυχολογία και τέτοια δεν έχει ιδέα.
Έχει περάσει και αυτός δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια (ξενιτειά χωρίς γονείς)και κάπου το δικαιολογώ!!! Καταβάθος δεν είναι κακός.. Απλά έτσι έχει μάθει! 
Προσπαθώ να αποβάλλω το θυμό που έχω.. Και να είμαι θυμωμένη δεν θα τον αλλάξει..απλά δεν μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε. Δεν εύχομαι το κακό του ίσα ίσα εύχομαι να είναι πάντα καλά!
Απλά πρέπει να κλείνω τα αυτια μου και να κοιτάω να κάνω αυτό που πρέπει!!

----------


## msor

> Είχαμε κατά καιρούς κάποιες συζητήσεις και έχω ξεσπάσει αρκετές φορές αλλα δεν καταλαβαινει. Του έχω πεί καποια πραγματα αλλά από ψυχολογία και τέτοια δεν έχει ιδέα.
> Έχει περάσει και αυτός δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια (ξενιτειά χωρίς γονείς)και κάπου το δικαιολογώ!!! Καταβάθος δεν είναι κακός.. Απλά έτσι έχει μάθει! 
> Προσπαθώ να αποβάλλω το θυμό που έχω.. Και να είμαι θυμωμένη δεν θα τον αλλάξει..απλά δεν μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε. Δεν εύχομαι το κακό του ίσα ίσα εύχομαι να είναι πάντα καλά!
> Απλά πρέπει να κλείνω τα αυτια μου και να κοιτάω να κάνω αυτό που πρέπει!!


Ειμαι σιγουρη πως η συμπεριφορα του πατερα σου μπορει να δικαιολογηθει ειδικα αν σκεφτεις πως μεγαλωσε. Επισης ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν εχει συναισθηση τι σου εχει προκαλεσει..Νομιζω πως δεν εχει δει τα πραγματικα σου συναισθηματα και την πραγματικη επιρροη που εχει ασκησει πανω σου.. Αν μου επιτρεπεται θα σου δωσω ενα πραδειγμα συζητησης που εγω εννοω. Αν του ελεγες : "Μπαμπα χρειαζομαι να με αποδεχτεις , χρειαζομαι να με στηριξεις, χρειαζομαι να μου δειξεις πως δεν σε ντροπιαζω . Ειναι η πιο σημαντικη αποδοχη που θελω να δω στη ζωη μου και αν δεν την δω ξερω πως μια ζωη αυτο θα μου λειπει .. μπαμπα αποδεξου με σε παρακαλω αν μ αγαπας. " του εχεις πει ποτε αυτα που μας λες εδω μεσα με αλλα λογια?

----------


## chr1986

Η πίστη και η εξομολόγηση είναι ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης, η ψυχοθεραπεία ένας άλλος, η αυτοβοήθεια άλλος.. Κανείς δεν αποκλείει το συνδυασμό τους.. Σίγουρα η προσπάθεια είναι δική σου. Σε όσους ψυχολόγους και να πας, εάν εσύ δεν προσπαθήσεις, μάταιος κόπος.. Ο ψυχολόγος απλά είναι ένα "εργαλείο" που θα βοηθήσει να βρεις εσύ τον τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημά σου. Με την ίδια λογική, το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους εξομολόγους.. Παντού απαιτείται η ατομική προσπάθεια. Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι γράφτηκες στο forum για να συζητήσεις το θέμα σου δείχνει θέληση και προθυμία για να το αντιμετωπίσεις.. Ακόμα και το να "μάθεις" να κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια.. Προσπάθεια για να αποβάλεις το ότι επηρεάζεσαι από αυτά που ακούς, γεγονός που συμβαίνει χρόνια, προσπάθεια και για να μάθεις να τα "κλείνεις".. Αποβάλεις τον παλιό τρόπο αντιμετώπισης και υιοθετείς έναν νέο... 




> η σχέση με τους γονείς μου είναι καλή! 
> 
> Δυστυχώς στήριξη από την οικογενειά μου δεν έχω.. Να με βοηθήσουν, να πιστέψουν σε μένα ότι μπορώ.. αλλά μάλλον ζητάω πολλά! Οι λόγοι που αισθάνομαι έτσι, είναι οικογενειακοί.. ποτε δεν με στήριξαν.. τα λάθη μου ήταν γι αυτούς εγκλήματα! δεν έκανα ποτε τιποτα σωστό, αυτά οι γονείς μου..


Τώρα, όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις με τους γονείς σου, αυτά που σου παραθέτω παραπάνω είναι κάπως αντικρουόμενα, δε νομίζεις? Να και ένα άλλο κομμάτι που πρέπει να εξετάσεις..

----------


## move-on

> η σχέση με τους γονείς μου είναι καλή! Με τον πατέρα μου θα έλεγα καλή-αδιάφορη κυρίως, αλλά όχι κακή, απλα όποτε μπορεί να με μειώσει θα το κάνει. Είναι λιγάκι αυστηρός στις απόψεις του(είμασταν ελευθερες γενικότερα και όχι περιορισμένες)
> με την μητέρα μου έχουμε άριστες σχέσεις. Κανουμε καλή παρεά.. φίλη που λέμε!





> η σχέση με τους γονείς μου είναι καλή!
> Δυστυχώς στήριξη από την οικογενειά μου δεν έχω.. Να με βοηθήσουν, να πιστέψουν σε μένα ότι μπορώ.. αλλά μάλλον ζητάω πολλά! Οι λόγοι που αισθάνομαι έτσι, είναι οικογενειακοί.. ποτε δεν με στήριξαν.. τα λάθη μου ήταν γι αυτούς εγκλήματα! δεν έκανα ποτε τιποτα σωστό, αυτά οι γονείς μου..


Θα το ξαναπώ γιατί ίσως να μην σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε τι συμβαίνει!
Με το πατέρα μου έχω το κυριότερο ας πούμε πρόβλημα! Ναι μεν μιλάμε τα τυπικά ή για το καιρό ή τα νέα, δεν συζητάμε τίποτα άλλο γιατί πολύ απλά είναι αδιάφορος και δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί. Βλεπει μόνο το εξωτερικό και ποτέ το βάθος ή τα αισθήματα μου, τους φόβους μου.(((Να πει π.χ θα τα καταφέρεις , ή δεν πειράζει που έκανες λάθος και τέτοια.)) μονάχα γιατί τα παράτησες και που αν ήταν ο τάδε θα τα κατάφερνε και τα σχετικά. Θέλω να πω ότι σε αποθαρρύνει.
όσο αφορά την μητέρα μου έχω σαφώς καλυτερη σχέση.. απλά λέω ότι δεν με στηρίζει γιατί ίσως ο τρόπος της να μην με ευχαριστεί ή να μην με βοηθάει ή να μην τον καταλαβαινω καν. Εξαλλου τις τελευταίες μέρες τις έχω μιλησει...και της εξήγησα το πρόβλημα μου. Τις είχα μιλήσει και παλαιότερα αλλα ίσως να μην της έδωσα να καταλάβει τι νιώθω.
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες..

Τώρα όσο αφορά την εξομολόγηση φυσικά και είναι ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης! Υπάρχουν και αλλοι που ανέφερες, ψυχοθεραπέια και τα σχετικά!! Δεν τα αρνούμαι αυτά, Απλα την χρονική στιγμη έχω την εξομολόγηση και με βοηθάει αρκετά( έχετε πάει ποτέ; :Wink: )στο γνωρίσω πτυχες του εαυτού μου! Αν κάπου δεν τα καταφέρνω στο τρόπο που πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσω και έχω λεφτα σίγουρα θα πάω σ' ενα ψυχολόγο!

----------


## move-on

> Ειμαι σιγουρη πως η συμπεριφορα του πατερα σου μπορει να δικαιολογηθει ειδικα αν σκεφτεις πως μεγαλωσε. Επισης ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν εχει συναισθηση τι σου εχει προκαλεσει..Νομιζω πως δεν εχει δει τα πραγματικα σου συναισθηματα και την πραγματικη επιρροη που εχει ασκησει πανω σου.. Αν μου επιτρεπεται θα σου δωσω ενα πραδειγμα συζητησης που εγω εννοω. Αν του ελεγες : "Μπαμπα χρειαζομαι να με αποδεχτεις , χρειαζομαι να με στηριξεις, χρειαζομαι να μου δειξεις πως δεν σε ντροπιαζω . Ειναι η πιο σημαντικη αποδοχη που θελω να δω στη ζωη μου και αν δεν την δω ξερω πως μια ζωη αυτο θα μου λειπει .. μπαμπα αποδεξου με σε παρακαλω αν μ αγαπας. " του εχεις πει ποτε αυτα που μας λες εδω μεσα με αλλα λογια?


Όχι δεν έχει καταλάβει και ούτε καν προσπαθεί να καταλάβει!
Πλέον δεν θέλω και εγώ να μπώ στη διαδικασία να του ξαναμιλήσω γιατί δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι!
Έχει περάσει πολλά και εκεινος και τον δικαιολογώ αλλα δεν φταίω γι αυτά εγώ!

----------


## chr1986

Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τί εννοείς... Αυτό που θέλησα να επισημάνω είναι ότι το "καλή" είναι μία πολύ σχετική και υποκειμενική έννοια και "παίρνει πολύυυυυ νερό στο κρασί της"..

----------


## msor

> Όχι δεν έχει καταλάβει και ούτε καν προσπαθεί να καταλάβει!
> Πλέον δεν θέλω και εγώ να μπώ στη διαδικασία να του ξαναμιλήσω γιατί δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι!
> Έχει περάσει πολλά και εκεινος και τον δικαιολογώ αλλα δεν φταίω γι αυτά εγώ!


επιτρεψε με απο εμπειρια καθαρα να σου προτεινω να του δωσεις την ευκαρια να σε ακουσει και να σε δει.. και αν δεν αλλαξει κατι τι ειχαμε τι χασαμε. αν ομως αλλαξει (που δεν το αποκλειω) γιατι πιστευω στους ανθρωπους τοτε θα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο. οπως και να εχει συμφωνω με τον chr1986 οτι ο συνδυασμος ειναι το καλυτερο..

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος πρέπει ν' αναλάβει την ευθύνη να φέρει σε μια ισορροπία τον εαυτό του πριν αναλάβει τον σημαντικότερο ρόλο στην ζωή τον ρόλο του γονέα. Και φυσικά δεν ευθύνεσαι εσύ και μην το ξανασκεφτείς αυτό. Έχω ζήσει και γω τα ίδια, πολλές φορές μπήκα στην θέση τους, προσπάθησα να τους καταλάβω αλλά αυτοί ακόμα να ξυπνήσουν. Και δεν θα το κάνουν ποτέ. Δεν πειράζει. Το μόνο που με ικανοποιεί είναι ότι ξέρω πως εγώ δεν θα κάνω τα ίδια λάθη γιατί η καρδιά μου είναι γεμάτη με αγάπη για να δώσω.


Το να έχεις έναν πνευματικό είναι πολύ όμορφο για μένα, μόνον αν είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος βέβαια. Εγώ πιστεύω όμως πως το ν' απευθυνθείς σ' έναν ψυχολόγο επιβάλλεται ειδικά αν όντως ισχύει αυτό που φοβάσαι δηλαδή η κοινωνική φοβία.

----------


## chr1986

Είμαι η chr1986..! Γμτ, κάτι πρέπει να κάνω με αυτό το nick, και όταν είχα πρωτομπεί για αγόρι με πέρασαν...!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τί εννοείς... Αυτό που θέλησα να επισημάνω είναι ότι το "καλή" είναι μία πολύ σχετική και υποκειμενική έννοια και "παίρνει πολύυυυυ νερό στο κρασί της"..


Αν εσύ αισθάνεσαι καλά μετά την επικοινωνία σου μ' έναν άνθρωπο τότε και η επικοινωνία ήταν καλή ανεξαρτήτως του αν διαφωνείτε ή όχι. Αυτό προυποθέτει ωριμότητα όμως.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Είμαι η chr1986..! Γμτ, κάτι πρέπει να κάνω με αυτό το nick, και όταν είχα πρωτομπεί για αγόρι με πέρασαν...!


βάλε ένα πιο χαριτωμένο  :Smile:

----------


## chr1986

> Αν εσύ αισθάνεσαι καλά μετά την επικοινωνία σου μ' έναν άνθρωπο τότε και η επικοινωνία ήταν καλή ανεξαρτήτως του αν διαφωνείτε ή όχι. Αυτό προυποθέτει ωριμότητα όμως.


Επειδή νυστάζω αρκετά, ελπίζω να μη με λες ανώριμη.. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι πολλές φορές κάνουμε "τα πικρά γλυκά" και αποκαλούμε μία σχέση "καλή" απλά γιατί δε μπορούμε να αντέξουμε ή να παραδεχτούμε το αντίθετο.. Ή γιατί δεν έχουμε αντιληφθεί ότι δεν είναι και τόσο καλή όσο νομίζουμε.. Μπορεί και να είναι όντως "καλή"..Το "καλή" έχει πολλές διαβαθμίσεις, δε συμφωνείς?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Επειδή νυστάζω αρκετά, ελπίζω να μη με λες ανώριμη.. Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι πολλές φορές κάνουμε "τα πικρά γλυκά" και αποκαλούμε μία σχέση "καλή" απλά γιατί δε μπορούμε να αντέξουμε ή να παραδεχτούμε το αντίθετο.. Ή γιατί δεν έχουμε αντιληφθεί ότι δεν είναι και τόσο καλή όσο νομίζουμε.. Μπορεί και να είναι όντως "καλή"..Το "καλή" έχει πολλές διαβαθμίσεις, δε συμφωνείς?


ναι σίγουρα αλλά δεν μίλησα για την σχέση αυτή καθ' αυτή αλλά για μια από τις σημαντικές παραμέτρους της που είναι ο διάλογος. Δεν σε είπα ανώριμη. Έχουμε μιλήσει ελάχιστα. Δεν γνωρίζω οκ;  :Smile:

----------


## chr1986

ok, δεν υπάρχει θεμα.. :Smile:  Πάω να κοιμηθώ γτ θα κοιμηθώ πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο μου φαίνεται.. Καληνύχτα!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ok, δεν υπάρχει θεμα.. Πάω να κοιμηθώ γτ θα κοιμηθώ πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο μου φαίνεται.. Καληνύχτα!


Καληνύχτα!

----------


## move-on

Όσες φορές και να του μιλήσω όπως και να τα πώ, δεν καταλαβαίνει!! Έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά! Δεν αλλάζει κάτι! Πόσες ευκαιρίες να του δώσω;

----------


## kalina

Η εικόνα που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου είναι αυτή που έχουν οι γονείς σου για σένα. Βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου μέσα από τα δικά τους μάτια. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχεις κριθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό και η εικόνα που έχεις διαμορφώσει για τον εαυτό σου είναι ακριβώς εκείνη που σου έδωσαν. Αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ φυσιολογικό. Έχουμε την ίδια εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας μ αυτή που μας έδωσαν οι γονείς μας από την παδική μας ηλικία. Όταν καταφέρεις να το δεις απ' έξω, να δεις τον εαυτό σου πώς μεγάλωσε, τι κριτική δέχτηκε από παιδική ηλικία μέχρι σήμερα και συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι οι γονείς σου αυτόν τον τρόπο είχαν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο κι ότι ουσιαστικά θέλουν να επιβεβαιώνονται μόνο μέσα από σένα, τότε θα απελευθερωθείς. Το μόνο που θα υπάρχει μετά θα είναι η αγάπη για τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Όσες φορές και να του μιλήσω όπως και να τα πώ, δεν καταλαβαίνει!! Έχω προσπαθήσει αρκετά! Δεν αλλάζει κάτι! Πόσες ευκαιρίες να του δώσω;


Άστο βρε κοπέλα μου. Μην το προσπαθείς άλλο. Κοίταξε τον εαυτό σου. Πόσο χρονών είσαι;

----------


## move-on

Στα 30 είμαι! Ντρέπομαι που το λέω! Και απο δω και πέρα θα κοιτάω μόνο τον εαυτό μου!και έχω αργήσει αρκετά!
Ναι Καλίνα έχεις δίκαιο.Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει. Τώρα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω γνώμη για εαυτό μου, και να μην είμαι τόσο σκληρη μαζί του!

----------


## kalina

Συγγνώμη που θα στο πω έτσι, το ξέρω ότι ακούγεται πολύ σκληρό. Δεν νοιάζονται για σένα πραγματικά. Τον ευατό τους κοιτάνε. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι. Μην νιώθεις ενοχές, λοιπόν, γιατί είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατα βάθος το ξέρεις αλλά φοβάσαι να το παραδεχτείς. Δεν φταις εσύ για αυτό, δεν φταις εσύ που δεν σε νοιάζονται, απλά ο τρόπος που έχουν μεγαλώσει και ζήσει δεν τους επέτρεψε να μάθουν πώς να αγαπούν. Αυτό που κάνουν το βαφτίζουν "αγάπη" κι έτσι δεν νιώθουν τύψεις. Φοβούνται να δουν την αλήθεια και ειδικά στην ηλικία που είναι όσο και να προσπαθείς να τους κάνεις να καταλάβουν δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν άλλα άτομα στο κοντινό σου περιβάλλον που από τότε που ήσουν μικρή σου φέρονταν καλά. Δεν φταις εσύ για τίποτα. Απλά δεν ξέρουν να αγαπούν.

----------


## move-on

Δεν φοβάμαι να παραδεχτώ την πραγματικότητα... Έχεις δίκαιο όσο αφορά τον πατέρα μου! Θα ήταν άδικο όμως να πώ το ίδιο για την μητέρα μου!
Απλά το πρόβλημα το δικό μου... είναι η όλη αρνητική εικόνα που μου έχει δημιουργήσει για τον εαυτό μου, να μην εμπιστεύομαι τον εαυτό μου και να κάνω ένα βήμα μπροστά από φόβο μήπως αποτύχω. Προσπάθω αυτό ν' αλλάξω και όχι αυτόν ή τον τρόπο του! Κοιτάω το αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξω! Τις αιτίες τις ξέρω..

----------


## kalina

Να θυμάσαι ότι αυτή η εικόνα δεν είναι η δική σου, είναι η εικόνα του μπαμπά σου για σένα. Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι !!!

----------


## move-on

Σ΄ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Στα 30 είμαι! Ντρέπομαι που το λέω! Και απο δω και πέρα θα κοιτάω μόνο τον εαυτό μου!και έχω αργήσει αρκετά!
> Ναι Καλίνα έχεις δίκαιο.Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει. Τώρα προσπαθώ να αλλάξω γνώμη για εαυτό μου, και να μην είμαι τόσο σκληρη μαζί του!


Ντρέπεσαι για τα 30; Χαζούλι!  :Stick Out Tongue: . H ηλικία βρίσκεται στην ψυχή!

----------


## move-on

Εννοώ που είμαι 30 και φοβάμαι να πάρω τη ζωή στα χέρια μου! γι αυτό ντρέπομαι!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Εννοώ που είμαι 30 και φοβάμαι να πάρω τη ζωή στα χέρια μου! γι αυτό ντρέπομαι!!


Γιατί φοβάσαι να πάρεις την ζωή στα χέρια σου και τι ακριβώς εννοείς μ' αυτό;

----------


## move-on

Εννοώ ότι με την χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθεση που έχω, δεν διεκδικώ τα δικαιώματα μου, τα θέλω μου και τα όνειρα μου.
Εδώ φοβάμαι να πιάσω δουλειά. Είμαι δειλή!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Εννοώ ότι με την χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση και αυτοπεποίθεση που έχω, δεν διεκδικώ τα δικαιώματα μου, τα θέλω μου και τα όνειρα μου.
> Εδώ φοβάμαι να πιάσω δουλειά. Είμαι δειλή!


γιατί φοβάσαι να πιάσεις δουλειά;

----------


## move-on

Γιατι φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω.. και επειδη ζω σε μικρή κοινωνία φοβάμαι ότι θα με κοροιδέψουν αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος.Ανασφάλεια πως να στο πω; οφείλονται στην χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που έχω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Γιατι φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω.. και επειδη ζω σε μικρή κοινωνία φοβάμαι ότι θα με κοροιδέψουν αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος.Ανασφάλεια πως να στο πω; οφείλονται στην χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση που έχω


Τι επάγγελμα θέλεις ν' ακολουθήσεις;

----------


## Ατελέσφορος

> ...φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω...


Πιστεύω ότι από τη ζωή σου λείπει το κίνητρο. Ίσως να σου το έχουν αναφέρει ξανά , αλλά σκέψου ότι αγαπάς περισσότερο. Αν σου έλεγαν ότι αν δεν πιάσεις αμέσως δουλειά θα το χάσεις δεν θα αντιδρούσες ? 

Ένα διαφορετικό παράδειγμα : Γίνεται μια διοργάνωση που έχει τρομερά και πολύ ακριβά έπαθλα. Με άλλα λόγια η διαδικασία είναι: Να διανυθεί μια απόσταση 50 χιλιομέτρων (για να μην πω παραπάνω) με τα πόδια , και όποιος φτάσει πρώτος έχει €150.000 μετρητά δίχως κάποια άλλη δέσμευση. Απλά θα γίνουν δικά του. Να δεις πόσοι θα ξεχνούσαν φοβίες , καταθλίψεις, κοινωνικούς αποκλεισμούς και πάει λέγοντας.

Δεν λέω ότι το κίνητρο είναι πανάκεια παντού αλλά βοηθά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## vince8

> Καλησπέρα!!!
> Είμαι καινούργιο μέλος εδώ...
> Σας διαβαζω αρκετό καιρό τωρα.!
> Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι η κοινωνική φοβία, χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση.. και ίσως και κατάθλιψη για όλα αυτά!
> Απλά δεν ξέρω πως να βοηθηθώ... δεν μπορώ να αισθάνομαι έτσι άλλο.. κόβει την ζωή μου! 
> Είμαι άνεργη, άφραγκη.. και με φόβο να πιάσω δουλειά! 
> Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτα έχουν τις αιτίες τους, πράγμα που με σκέψη τις εχω βρει!!!
> Σε ψυχολόγο δεν εχω παει.. λόγω χρημάτων!
> τι μπορω να κανω;;;;; πρεπει να πάρω φάρμακα;
> αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας πω και τα συμπτώματα μου! Πάντως νιώθω ότι δεν έχω τη δύναμη να κάνω τίποτα! Ότι δεν αξίζει να προσπαθώ, γιατι ό,τι και να κάνω θ'απογοητευτώ.....


Kalhmera.
den kserw an prepei na pareis farmaka. katarxas agapa ton eauto sou. kaneis den einai telios. agapa ton me ta elatwmata tou.
an den mporeis diaforetika phgaine se psychologo katarxas. an den exeis lefta phgaine se dhmosio psychologo.
oute egw exw douleia pleon.
zhta vohtheia. akoma yparxei pronia kai tha yparxei giati den ginetai diaforetika.
kalh tyxh sou euxomai.

----------


## move-on

Σ'ευχαριστώ! Αρχικά πρέπει ν΄αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου! Ψυχολογο δεν έχει στο νησί που μένω.

----------


## move-on

> Τι επάγγελμα θέλεις ν' ακολουθήσεις;


Σπούδασα λογιστικά και δούλεψα πάνω σε αυτό ένα χρόνο! Δεν μου άρεσε ή να το πω πιο σωστά δεν μου άρεσε το περιβάλλον που δούλευα. Από τότε δεν θέλω να ξαναδουλέψω πάνω σε αυτό!

θα ήθελα να είχα ασχοληθεί με τον αθλητισμό.
Τώρα εδώ δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές...ότι προκύψει και αν προκύψει

----------


## move-on

> Πιστεύω ότι από τη ζωή σου λείπει το κίνητρο. Ίσως να σου το έχουν αναφέρει ξανά , αλλά σκέψου ότι αγαπάς περισσότερο. Αν σου έλεγαν ότι αν δεν πιάσεις αμέσως δουλειά θα το χάσεις δεν θα αντιδρούσες ? 
> 
> Ένα διαφορετικό παράδειγμα : Γίνεται μια διοργάνωση που έχει τρομερά και πολύ ακριβά έπαθλα. Με άλλα λόγια η διαδικασία είναι: Να διανυθεί μια απόσταση 50 χιλιομέτρων (για να μην πω παραπάνω) με τα πόδια , και όποιος φτάσει πρώτος έχει €150.000 μετρητά δίχως κάποια άλλη δέσμευση. Απλά θα γίνουν δικά του. Να δεις πόσοι θα ξεχνούσαν φοβίες , καταθλίψεις, κοινωνικούς αποκλεισμούς και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι το κίνητρο είναι πανάκεια παντού αλλά βοηθά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Να είσαι καλά.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα αντιδρούσα, θα στενοχωριόμουν αλλά δεν θα αντιδρούσα!
Ναι μπορεί να μου λείπει ένα κίνητρο!
Φέτος το χειμώνα είπα ότι θα ασχοληθώ μόνο με τον εαυτό μου... Θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστική... χειμερινό κολύμπι...τρέξιμο... να νιώθω καλά...θα γεμίσω τις μέρες μου με διάφορες δραστηριότητες..έτσι ώστε να ανέβω ψυχολογικά... και σιγα σιγα θα θέτω πιο υψηλούς στόχους!

----------


## ioannis2

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα αντιδρούσα, θα στενοχωριόμουν αλλά δεν θα αντιδρούσα!
> Ναι μπορεί να μου λείπει ένα κίνητρο!
> Φέτος το χειμώνα είπα ότι θα ασχοληθώ μόνο με τον εαυτό μου... Θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστική... χειμερινό κολύμπι...τρέξιμο... να νιώθω καλά...θα γεμίσω τις μέρες μου με διάφορες δραστηριότητες..έτσι ώστε να ανέβω ψυχολογικά... και σιγα σιγα θα θέτω πιο υψηλούς στόχους!


Πολύ καλό αυτό! όμως όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν υποβοηθητικά στο βασικό στόχο που είναι να ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματα κοινωνικής φοβίας κλπ και όχι να σε απορροφούν. Σε καμιά περίπτωση επίσης δεν πρέπει να λειτουργούν σαν δικαιολογία για φυγή από αυτά που σε φοβίζουν. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται όταν έρχεσαι πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με αυτό, εκτίθεσαι στις καταστάσεις που σε φοβίζουν και με όλα τα ψυχικά σου αποθεματα υποερβαίνεις τον αρνητικό σου εαυτό και τα αντιμετωπίζεις. Τα αρνητικά συνήθως είναι στο κεφάλι μας, όχι εκεί έξω ούτε στον τρόπο που σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για εμάς.

----------


## move-on

> Πολύ καλό αυτό! όμως όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν υποβοηθητικά στο βασικό στόχο που είναι να ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματα κοινωνικής φοβίας κλπ και όχι να σε απορροφούν. Σε καμιά περίπτωση επίσης δεν πρέπει να λειτουργούν σαν δικαιολογία για φυγή από αυτά που σε φοβίζουν. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται όταν έρχεσαι πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με αυτό, εκτίθεσαι στις καταστάσεις που σε φοβίζουν και με όλα τα ψυχικά σου αποθεματα υποερβαίνεις τον αρνητικό σου εαυτό και τα αντιμετωπίζεις. Τα αρνητικά συνήθως είναι στο κεφάλι μας, όχι εκεί έξω ούτε στον τρόπο που σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για εμάς.


Όλα αυτά που έχω σκοπό να κάνω, δεν θα τα κάνω μόνη. Θα έχει και άλλους ανθρώπους και γνωστοι και άγνωστοι. Θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να μπορώ να βρίσκομαι με κόσμο και σιγα σιγά να αισθάνομαι άνετα. Έτσι ώστε να πάρω τα πάνω μου. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λάθος αυτό, αλλά πιστεύω θα με βοηθήσει αρκετά.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Σπούδασα λογιστικά και δούλεψα πάνω σε αυτό ένα χρόνο! Δεν μου άρεσε ή να το πω πιο σωστά δεν μου άρεσε το περιβάλλον που δούλευα. Από τότε δεν θέλω να ξαναδουλέψω πάνω σε αυτό!
> 
> θα ήθελα να είχα ασχοληθεί με τον αθλητισμό.
> Τώρα εδώ δεν έχω πολλές επιλογές...ότι προκύψει και αν προκύψει


Ίσως αν είχες ένα χόμπι το οποίο θα μπορούσε να μετατραπεί και σε επάγγελμα.

----------


## move-on

Δεν έχω τέτοιες δυνατότητες εδώ! Και με την κρίση είναι ρίσκο!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Δεν έχω τέτοιες δυνατότητες εδώ! Και με την κρίση είναι ρίσκο!


Μήπως να έφευγες σιγά σιγά από το νησί; Εκεί που είσαι ούτε δουλειά μπορείς να βρεις, ούτε να φροντίσεις το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## Sagoth

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό που ποστάρω αυτό το μήνυμα εδώ πάντως το θέμα μου έδωσε αρκετή δύναμη και πήρα την πρωτοβουλία να το στείλω παρ'ολ'αυτά.(Μάλλον όμως προσπαθώ να μην φτιάξω δικό μου θέμα και να ''συγκαλυφθώ'' ,δυστυχώς νιώθω έτσι)

Η συνειδητοποίηση του προβλήματος έγινε σταδιακά και ευτυχώς τώρα επιτέλους μπορώ να καταλάβω και ίσως να καταφέρω να αλλάξω γυρίζοντας στην αφετηρία και να δω τι με οδήγησε εδώ.Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι η ίδια η συνειδητοποίηση πλήγωσε παραπάνω τον εγωισμό μου απ'ότι θα περίμενα.Αλλά παραδέχομαι ότι έπρεπε να γίνει.
Θα γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος.Τελευταία το πρόβλημα συσσωρευόταν και έφτασε σε ένα βαθμό να μην αντέχω τις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές για παραπάνω από κάποια ώρα.Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό άρχισαν να κάνουν την εμφάνιση και ταχυπαλμίες και αυξήθηκαν και τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα που είχα εδώ και καιρό.Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να καπνίζω 3-4 πακέτα τσιγάρα τη μέρα για να το ξεχάσω και επίσης κάνω γύρω στις 2-3 ώρες να κοιμηθώ.

Έχω σχεδόν (90%) όλα τα συμπτώματα της κφ (δε θέλω να το γράψω κανονικά).Πιστεύω ότι οι άλλοι σκέφτονται πράγματα για μένα(έστω κι αν βρίσκονται μακριά από μένα και όχι απαραίτητα πχ στην ίδια παρέα),περπατάω και κοιτάω στα παράθυρα των σπιτιών να δώ αν υπάρχει κόσμος γιατί αλλιώς νιώθω άβολα,χάνω τον ειρμό των σκέψεων στις συναναστροφές,στο πολυτεχνείο (είμαι 26 και παίρνω πτυχίο σύντομα) καθόμουν πάντα τελευταίο θρανίο (και στο λύκειο) για να αποφύγω τα βλέμματα των άλλων,ακόμα και όταν νιώθω απλά την παρουσία κάποιου άλλου στο σπίτι με πιάνει άγχος,γενικά υπήρχαν ακόμα 2 περίοδοι από 2 χρόνια η καθεμία που δεν έβγαινα έξω,επίσης πολλάα προβλήματα σε σχέσεις (δε θα γράψω αναλυτικά είναι πάρα πολλά)και ακόμα γενικά ΠΟΤΕ δεν είμαι 100% χαλαρός όταν μιλάω με άλλο πρόσωπο(μου κόβεται και η ανάσα κάποιες φορές).

Θα με ρωτήσετε πως το αντιμετώπιζα αυτό τόσο καιρό?Πιστεύω ότι έιχα ''φτιάξει'' κάτι δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υποσυνείδητα/συνειδητά έιχε γίνει αλλά λειτούργησε σαν ασπίδα (placebo μαλλον)και τώρα αποδεικνύεται ότι πρέπει να πολεμήσω και την ίδια την ασπίδα μου.Άκουγα πολλή μουσική (avg 6-10 τη μέρα),δε λέω οτί δε μου άρεσε αλλά χρησιμοποίησα και τη μουσική επαναλαμβάνοντας κομμάτια σε γρήγορα tempo στο μυαλό μου στις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές για να ξεχάσω τα βλέμματα/καταστροφολογίες κτλ.Επίσης έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αποσπάσματα από πολιτικά/φιλοσοφικά/κτλ βιβλία επαναλαμβάνοντας τα πολύ γρήγορα,ιδεοληπτικά.

Άρχισα κάποιες ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης για να ξεπεράσω λίγο αυτές τις ιδεοληπτικές τάσεις αλλά το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι να τις μετριάσω γιατί πχ έχω μάλλον δημιουργήσει έτσι τον εαυτό μου που όταν είμαι με κόσμο παίζει αυτόματα ένα μουσικό χαλί στο μυαλό μου.Απλά με τις ασκήσεις έχω καταφέρει να είναι πιο χαμηλά και να μην με επηρρεάζει πολύ.

Πάντως έχω λύσει πολλούς γρίφους στη ζωή μου, αυτό μου φαίνεται μάλλον το πιο δύσκολο, ευτυχώς έχω τη συμπαράσταση του κολλητού μου και δε θέλω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ακόμα ,θα το προσπαθήσω πρώτα μόνος μου, ίσως να υπάρχει και λίγο βοήθεια σε αυτό το φορουμ θέλω να ελπίζω και ευχαριστώ που ακούσατε την πολυλογία μου.

Move-on έχουμε παρόμοια/ολόιδια προβλήματα σε πολλούς τομείς(γονεις/μικρη πολη και πολλα αλλα).Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι παρότι τελείωσα τις σπουδές μου σε πόλη μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που μεγάλωσα(λίγοι κάτοικοι),στην μεγαλύτερη πόλη το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ακόμα(αναγωγή αν και σε μικρότερο βαθμό) και τώρα που γύρισα μάλλον έχει φουσκώσει λόγω της μικρής κοινωνίας.Θέλω να πώ ότι δε γίνεται να σκέφτεσαι ότι το πρόβλημα θα εκμηδενιστεί ως δια μαγείας σε μεγαλύτερη πόλη ,σίγουρα ότι θα είναι μικρότερο ναι,αλλά πίστεψε με αξίζει να το παλέψεις στη γέννησή του,στη μικρή πόλη εκεί που η κοινωνία είναι πιο κλειστή και είναι πιο δύσκολο(αν σε επηρρεάζει ο πατέρας σου τόσο πολύ πρέπει να πιστέψεις ότι είσαι πολύ καλύτερη από αυτόν και τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνεις 100% μόνη σου,αν και ακόμα πιστεύω ότι είναι η 2η λύση μετά τη φυγή).Επίσης τα χόμπι είναι ένα πολύ καλό μέσο (όπως σε μένα η μουσική) θέλει προσοχή γιατί έπεσα σ'αυτή την παγίδα να απομακρυνθώ από την ρίζα του προβλήματος.Εγώ τους γονείς μου μετά το στρατό θα τους διαγράψω(αποφασισμένο από νεαρή ηλικία) και θα φύγω εξωτερικό με ότι και αν συνεπάγεται αυτό.Δε γίνεται αλλιώς.πια.

PS.Το όνειρο μου από μικρός ήταν όταν μεγαλώσω να ζήσω μόνος μου σε ένα κάστρο, σαν τον Ψαλιδοχέρη (είναι λογικό για κάποιον σαν εμένα,δε συμφωνείτε? :Smile: )

----------


## move-on

:Smile: 
Καλησπέρα!!! Να ξέρεις η μισή λύση ενός προβλήματος είναι να εντοπίσεις το πρόβλημα! Πρέπει να δεχτείς ότι έχεις κοινωνική φοβία, να βρείς τις αιτίες της και να το πολεμήσεις! Εγώ τόσο καιρό ένιωθα όπως ένιωθα και δεν ήξερα γιατί, μέχρι που μπήκα εδώ. Βρήκα και άλλους με το πρόβλημα μου και ένιωσα καλύτερα, μια ανακούφιση ότι δεν είμαι μόνη. Το ότι έχεις μουσική στο μυαλό σου δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακό, από τη στιγμή που σε κάνει να χαλαρώσεις και να ξεχνιέσαι!

----------


## move-on

> Μήπως να έφευγες σιγά σιγά από το νησί; Εκεί που είσαι ούτε δουλειά μπορείς να βρεις, ούτε να φροντίσεις το πρόβλημα σου.


Πρέπει να φύγω ή να μετακομίσω στην πρωτεύουσα, πρέπει όμως να μαζεψω λεφτα σιγα σιγά... άρα πρέπει να βγω δουλειά.. και αυτό είναι το δύσκολο.

----------


## Sagoth

Ναι, αλλά μάλλον έχει φτάσει αυτή η μουσική να προσεγγίζει/υπερβεί(δεν ξέρω) τα όρια του ιδεοψυχαναγκασμού γιατί μερικές φορές έρχονται χωρίς να τις θέλω και να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.Αλλά παρ'ολ'αυτά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να χτυπήσω το πρόβλημα στη ρίζα,την κφ.Προσπαθώ και να βγαίνω έξω και κάθε μέρα αν και αυτό είναι δύσκολο .Και γω χαίρομαι που μιλάω εδώ και έχεις δίκιο ο εντοπισμός του προβλήματος είναι πολύ σημαντικός αν και εμένα με ''ταρακούνησε'' αρκετά όταν το συνειδητοποίησα στο (~)100% πριν μερικές μέρες.Με τους γονείς μου και γώ έχω μια άθλια σχέση,σε σημείο που να μην ξέρουν βασικά πράγματα για μένα και τι κάνω(και ασφαλώς να λέγονται πολύ λίγα πράγματα και σπάνια με τσακωμούς avg 2-3/week).Και αυτό τους το έχω κρατήσει από το γυμνάσιο όταν με τις εγωιστικές τους αποφάσεις άρχισαν να θέλουν να αλλάξουν τη ζωή μου.Και μια κυρίως λέξη τριγυρίζει μέσα στο κεφάλι μου από τότε:εκδίκηση = περιμένεις την ευκαιρία και adios.

----------


## path

> ..Αυτό που με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ είναι ο πνευματικός μου πατέρας (εξομολόγος), με έχει βοηθήσει να δω τις αδυναμίες μου και τις αιτίες όλο αυτών που νιώθω.
> Με καθοδηγεί και πιστεύει ότι μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω με αρκετή προσπάθεια και δουλευουμε σε αυτό τωρα. Δεν έχει αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο ψυχολόγου απλα αν δεν κάνω την προσπάθεια εγώ σε όσους ψυχολόγους και να παώ δεν θα με βοηθήσουν!


Να σταθω λιγο στο τριτο προσωπο που χρησιμοποιησες > "δεν ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥ " .
Αλλα δεν στο προτεινε κι ολας ,,θα συμπληρωσω εγω .
Δυστυχως υπαρχει ενας ατυπος ανταγωνισμος μεταξυ... αυτων κ αυτων !
Οι ανθρωποι της θρησκειας στελνουν τους ανθρωπους στο γιατρο δυστυχως οταν ειναι πολυ αργα και χρειαζονται πλεον φαρμακα ,,μεχρι τοτε νομιζουν ητε οτι οι ιδιοι ειναι ανωτεροι των γιατρων ητε οτι οι ψυχολογοι ειναι εχθροι της εκλησιας ,,,η και εγω δεν ξερω τι στο καλο εχουν στο νου τους ...
ΕΣΥ ΜΟΝΗ σου θα αποφασισεις αν εχεις την αναγκη απο γιατρο κι οχι καποιος/οι αλλοι για σενα.
Το οτι δεν εχει στο δημο μου η ειμαι σε νησι ειναι περισσοτερο δικαιολογια νομιζω ,, 
-Λες: με εχει βοηθησει να δω τις αδυναμιες μου ΚΑΙ ΤΙς ΑΙΤΙΕς ΟΛΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ , ,,, εγω να σου πω οτι λες υπερβολες ,,γιατι αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα εγραφες τωρα εδω για τα προβληματα σου ,θα ειχες διορθωσει ολες αυτες τις ΑΙΤΙΕΣ και θα συνεχιζες τη ζωη σου ηρεμα και απλα ....

----------


## move-on

> Να σταθω λιγο στο τριτο προσωπο που χρησιμοποιησες > "δεν ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥ " .
> Αλλα δεν στο προτεινε κι ολας ,,θα συμπληρωσω εγω .
> Δυστυχως υπαρχει ενας ατυπος ανταγωνισμος μεταξυ... αυτων κ αυτων !
> Οι ανθρωποι της θρησκειας στελνουν τους ανθρωπους στο γιατρο δυστυχως οταν ειναι πολυ αργα και χρειαζονται πλεον φαρμακα ,,μεχρι τοτε νομιζουν ητε οτι οι ιδιοι ειναι ανωτεροι των γιατρων ητε οτι οι ψυχολογοι ειναι εχθροι της εκλησιας ,,,η και εγω δεν ξερω τι στο καλο εχουν στο νου τους ...
> ΕΣΥ ΜΟΝΗ σου θα αποφασισεις αν εχεις την αναγκη απο γιατρο κι οχι καποιος/οι αλλοι για σενα.
> Το οτι δεν εχει στο δημο μου η ειμαι σε νησι ειναι περισσοτερο δικαιολογια νομιζω ,, 
> -Λες: με εχει βοηθησει να δω τις αδυναμιες μου ΚΑΙ ΤΙς ΑΙΤΙΕς ΟΛΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ , ,,, εγω να σου πω οτι λες υπερβολες ,,γιατι αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα εγραφες τωρα εδω για τα προβληματα σου ,θα ειχες διορθωσει ολες αυτες τις ΑΙΤΙΕΣ και θα συνεχιζες τη ζωη σου ηρεμα και απλα ....


Ζω σε νησί της άγονης γραμμής! Ένας δήμος! δεν έχει ψυχολόγο και δεν έχει και ιδιώτη ψυχολόγο! Λεφτά για να έρθω Αθήνα ή καπου πιο κοντά σε μένα, δεν έχω για να παω! 

Τώρα όσο αφορά τον πνευματικό μου, θα προτιμούσα να μιλούσες με περισσότερο σεβασμό! Ένας εξομολόγος είναι ο γιατρός των ψυχών.ΝΑι με έχει βοηθήσει να δώ τις αδυναμίες μου και τις αιτίες όλο αυτων που νιώθω. Πόσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν πάει σε ψυχολόγο και όμως εξακολουθούν να γράφουν εδώ; γιατί να γράψουν εφόσον έχουν δουλεψει με τους ψυχολόγους τους; ποια η διαφορά το ότι τους δίνουν χάπια; 

Το ότι δεν έχει αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο ψυχολόγου δεν σημαίνει ότι μου είπε να μην παω κιόλας. Μου πρότεινε και καποιους, αν ήθελα να πάω σε αυτούς. Του είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να παω τώρα λόγω χρημάτων και ότι έχω όλη τη διάθεση να προσπαθήσω να τα ξεπεράσω αυτά. Μου εξήγησε ότι θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια και με καθοδηγεί... τόσο κακό είναι αυτό;;; 

Το να ξεπεράσεις κάποια πτράγματα που νιώθεις δεν είναι εύκολο, δεν πατάς ένα κουμπί και όλα αλλάζουν.Θέλει αγώνα και διαρκής προσπάθεια. Αν γράφωντας εδώ ήταν τόσο κακό.. τότε ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Πρέπει να φύγω ή να μετακομίσω στην πρωτεύουσα, πρέπει όμως να μαζεψω λεφτα σιγα σιγά... άρα πρέπει να βγω δουλειά.. και αυτό είναι το δύσκολο.


μα δουλειά θα βρεις στην πρωτεύουσα, οπότε πρέπει να φύγεις πρώτα! Αρχικά, θα μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν οι γονείς σου οικονομικά και μετά σιγά σιγά θ' ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Ζω σε νησί της άγονης γραμμής! Ένας δήμος! δεν έχει ψυχολόγο και δεν έχει και ιδιώτη ψυχολόγο! Λεφτά για να έρθω Αθήνα ή καπου πιο κοντά σε μένα, δεν έχω για να παω! 
> 
> Τώρα όσο αφορά τον πνευματικό μου, θα προτιμούσα να μιλούσες με περισσότερο σεβασμό! Ένας εξομολόγος είναι ο γιατρός των ψυχών.ΝΑι με έχει βοηθήσει να δώ τις αδυναμίες μου και τις αιτίες όλο αυτων που νιώθω. Πόσοι εδώ μέσα έχουν πάει σε ψυχολόγο και όμως εξακολουθούν να γράφουν εδώ; γιατί να γράψουν εφόσον έχουν δουλεψει με τους ψυχολόγους τους; ποια η διαφορά το ότι τους δίνουν χάπια; 
> 
> Το ότι δεν έχει αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο ψυχολόγου δεν σημαίνει ότι μου είπε να μην παω κιόλας. Μου πρότεινε και καποιους, αν ήθελα να πάω σε αυτούς. Του είπα ότι δεν μπορώ να παω τώρα λόγω χρημάτων και ότι έχω όλη τη διάθεση να προσπαθήσω να τα ξεπεράσω αυτά. Μου εξήγησε ότι θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια και με καθοδηγεί... τόσο κακό είναι αυτό;;; 
> 
> Το να ξεπεράσεις κάποια πτράγματα που νιώθεις δεν είναι εύκολο, δεν πατάς ένα κουμπί και όλα αλλάζουν.Θέλει αγώνα και διαρκής προσπάθεια. Αν γράφωντας εδώ ήταν τόσο κακό.. τότε ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη.


Ο πνευματικός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει γαληνεύοντας σου την ψυχή με τα λόγια του, να σου δώσει ελπίδα και είναι πολύ όμορφο να εμπιστεύεσαι έναν άνθρωπο ειδκά στις μέρες που ζούμε που προσπαθεί ο ένας να φάει το άλλον! αλλά δεν είναι επιστήμονας και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να βγάλει διάγνωση.


Έχω δει ιερείς στην τηλεόραση που πραγματικά μου άρεσαν πάρα πολύ όπως ο πατέρας Φιλόθεος Φάρος αλλά νομίζω τόσο χαρισματικοί και ανοιχτόμυαλοι άνθρωποι είναι μειοψηφία στον κόσμο της εκκλησίας. Ή τίποτα διαφθαρμένοι πορνόγεροι που κυνηγούν το χρήμα θα είναι ή συντηριτικοί μέχρι αηδίας με μυαλό κολλημένο κάπου λίγο πριν την άλωση της Πόλης... λολ



Anyway, αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να βοηθηθείς και από ειδικό. Όσοι γράφουν εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται και από ειδικό ή ψάχνουν την λύση μόνο στο φόρουμ. Το πνεύμα που επικρατεί εδώ μέσα είναι το πνεύμα της αλληλοβοήθειας ασχέτως αν μερικοί επιμένουν να το εξευτελίζουν. Τέλος πάντων, σου εύχομαι σιγά σιγά να βρεις την άκρη σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Ατελέσφορος

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα αντιδρούσα, θα στενοχωριόμουν αλλά δεν θα αντιδρούσα!
> Ναι μπορεί να μου λείπει ένα κίνητρο!
> Φέτος το χειμώνα είπα ότι θα ασχοληθώ μόνο με τον εαυτό μου... Θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστική... χειμερινό κολύμπι...τρέξιμο... να νιώθω καλά...θα γεμίσω τις μέρες μου με διάφορες δραστηριότητες..έτσι ώστε να ανέβω ψυχολογικά... και σιγα σιγα θα θέτω πιο υψηλούς στόχους!


Το πρώτο σκαλί ήδη το έχεις ανέβει και να συνεχίσεις έτσι !

----------


## move-on

Δεν μπορώ να φύγω απο την νησί ή να μετακομίσω σε νοίκι γιατί δεν έχω λεφτά και δεν μου δίνουν!!!!
Όσο αφορά του πνευματικούς πατέρες, υπάρχουν και καλοί και κακοί. Είναι άνθρωποι και εκείνοι όπως όλοι μας. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν έχουν αδυναμίες ή ότι δεν αμαρτάνουν. Ας κοιτάμε ο καθένας μας τον εαυτό του και πως να γίνουμε καλύτεροι άνθρωποι. Ο καθένας θα δώσει λόγο για τις πράξεις του!

----------


## sandy25

μολις διαβασα για καποια cd αυτουπνωσης που κυκλοφορουν .
αν καποιος ξερει κατι ας μας πει περισσοτερα .
επειδη μενω σε μια πολη παραμεθορια δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να ψαξω .

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> μολις διαβασα για καποια cd αυτουπνωσης που κυκλοφορουν .
> αν καποιος ξερει κατι ας μας πει περισσοτερα .
> επειδη μενω σε μια πολη παραμεθορια δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να ψαξω .


Τι σχέση έχει η κοινωνική φοβία με την αυτούπνωση;

----------


## sandy25

δεν εχεις διαβασει για την υπνωση και την υπνοθεραπεια οτι βοηθαει ?
σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη υπαρχουν καποιοι ψυχολογοι και ψυχιατροι οι οποιοι κανουν σε ατομα με κοινωνικη φοβια .
σημερα ψαχνοντας ειδα οτι υπαρχουν cd για την αυτουπνωση που σε βοηθαν να κοψεις το τσιγαρο η να απαλαγεις απο το αγχος κλπ .
μπορει καποιος να ξερει παραπανω πραγματα

----------


## pagani13

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ, ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΩΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ , ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ, ΕΝΑ ΤΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ. ΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ENTACT, ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΩΝ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΝΙΚΗΣΕΙΣ, ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ,ΕΚΑΝΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΟΥΝΟ, ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΣΕ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ 10mg ΣΤΟΙΧΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 15 ΕΥΡΩ. ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 20-30 ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΙ ΔΟΙΜΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ, ΓΚΟΥΓΚΛΑΡΕΤΩ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ. ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ , ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΝΙΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ Μ ΑΥΤΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.

----------


## pepita26

Κι εγω εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα ειμαι πολυ ντροπαλή,φοβαμαι μην με κακοχαρακτηρισουν,οταν μιλαω ειμαι παντα προσεκτικη τι θα πω κλ..Όλα αυτα μου εχουν στοιχισει πολυ σε σημειο να χασω και δουλεια.Πιστευω οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το ξεπερασεις αυτο,*ειναι να πηγαινεις κοντρα σε οτι σε φοβιζει*.Απλα να ρισκαρεισ και οτι γινει.Εγω αυτο θα αρχισω να κανω απο εδω και περα.

----------


## move-on

Εύχομαι να τα πας καλά! Και εγω προσπαθω σιγά σιγά! Απλα δεν πρέπει να τ' αφήνουμε!

----------


## Nantina

> Κι εγω εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα ειμαι πολυ ντροπαλή,φοβαμαι μην με κακοχαρακτηρισουν,οταν μιλαω ειμαι παντα προσεκτικη τι θα πω κλ..Όλα αυτα μου εχουν στοιχισει πολυ σε σημειο να χασω και δουλεια.Πιστευω οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος για να το ξεπερασεις αυτο,*ειναι να πηγαινεις κοντρα σε οτι σε φοβιζει*.Απλα να ρισκαρεισ και οτι γινει.Εγω αυτο θα αρχισω να κανω απο εδω και περα.


Κι εγώ έτσι πίστευα εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,προσπαθούσα να πάω κόντρα σε φοβίες,άγχη,σε πραγματα που δεν τολμουσα να κάνω και τα τόλμησα.Αν αυτα τωρα που μου συμβαινουν ειναι οντως ψυχοσωματικα,δεν ξέρω τελικά ποσο καλο ειναι να πηγαίνεις τόσο κόντρα στις φοβίες σου.Ίσως θα πρέπει να δέχεσαι καποιες φοβίες που δεν επηρεαζουν σημαντικά τη ζωή σου και να μην προσπαθεις τόσο πολυ να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτο σου γιατί υπάρχει και όριο.Ισως πρεπει να δεχομαστε τον εαυτο μας οπως ειναι καποιες φορες χωρις να τον πιεζουμε τοσο πολυ να αλλαξει.Εγώ αυτό σκεφτομαι τις τελευταιες μέρες...Ότι πιεσα πολυ τον εαυτο μου,ξεπέρασα τα όρια και τελικα έγινε το μπαμ.Ισως θα πρεπει να υπάρχει και μια ισορροπια τελικα...Δεν ξέρω βεβαια τι ειναι το σωστο.Κάποια πραγματα βεβαια που επηρεαζουν σημαντικα την κοινωνικη μας ζωη θελουν σιγουρα μικρα βηματακια για να ξεπεραστουν.

----------


## chr1986

Είναι πολύ λεπτές οι ισορροπίες παιδιά, αυτό έχω να πω εγώ.. Ok, πας κόντρα σε ό,τι σε φοβίζει, πολεμάς, δοκιμάζεις, στρεσσάρεσαι και μπορεί να τα καταφέρεις σιγά σιγά. Τα καταφέρνεις όμως ταυτόχρονα με όλο αυτό το άγχος και το φόβο που σου τρώει τα σωθικά όσο προσπαθείς να τα καταφέρεις...Με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό.. Από την άλλη εάν παραδοθείς στις φοβίες συνηθίζεις κατά κάποιον τρόπο και αρχίζει η κατρακύλα.. Και οι φοβίες αυξάνονται, και φοβάσαι πράγματα που παλιότερα δε φοβόσουν, και πάει λέγοντας.. Η μέση λύση και η ισορροπία υπάρχει αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να διαπιστωθεί. Πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό ναι όντως δεν είναι για μένα ή το άλλο είναι αλλά επειδή ψιλοφοβάμαι δεν το δοκιμάζω καν? Έλα μου ντε...

----------


## vince8

apanthse mou re


akous?






.

----------


## move-on

> apanthse mou re
> 
> 
> akous?


σε ποιον αναφέρεσαι;

----------

